# moss questions???



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I am just curious whats the difference between weeping moss and christmas moss? Also, as I research thru the net I keep getting conflicting reports that taiwan, weeping, and christmas moss are all the same thing like on the krib at this link

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Plants/christmas-moss.html

any info would be great.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

I always thought christmas and erect moss were the same thing. I picked some up a while back and it's doing well. One of the two might be a cross breed, but that's all I can think of.


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

Christmas Moss, Weeping Moss, Erect Moss, respectively...


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

excellent photos. I've always wanted to see comparisons. It seems as though my moss is christmas moss. Is the weeping moss hard to find? I've never seen it before.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

In all respect, those are the top mosses, or to me it is. I have all 3 varieties, plus Taiwan moss. If you want your hands on that weeping moss, bid on "Strugout's" auctions at WWW.aquabid.com look under assortments or floating. I think he has a few of it up for FREE S/H. Better hurry, because summer is coming along the way, and the moss and any other plant don't do well in that priorty box, especially when its an oven for them. Good luck bidding. 
IMHO, my Xmas moss doesn't even look close to that moss wall. My erect moss has had alot of problems with algae, But it gave me a good moss efect on the driftwood. IMO, weeping moss does better with high light and pressurized CO2. I have some on rock, and it grew 3x the original size. Also, FYI, these mosses love cool water. So watch out or you'll get the melting effect. Hopes this helps.


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

just to add to the photos, this is my xmas moss, grown at 25C, MH light 4hrs a day with the rest running on FL, and unfertilized water.

The ferns and crypts are booming inside as well.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

those pics are great, but I am still confused. Eriku when I look at the aquabid auction for weeping moss it looks exactly like my taiwan moss or maybe a christmas moss. Also, I would like to see side by side pics of xmas moss, taiwan moss, weeping moss, and singapore moss. From what I can see all besides the weeping moss look very similar just slightly different fronds. 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplantsf&1112669024
or
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplantsb&1112667729
or
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplantsf&1112669263

those pics dont look like weeping in that prev pic. They look like taiwan or xmas moss to me but I am no moss expert at all.


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

Moss ID can be very difficult with final analysis with a microscope being the only definitive way to tell them apart (if you know what to look for). It is just my opinion but some of the "weeping" moss on Aquabid has not been weeping moss at all.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Well the moss Strugout had sold me, doesn't weep, like all the pics you have seen. His moss is starting weep, and so is mine. It all depends on the condition of the moss. For instance. Take Taiwan moss, everyone on www.killies.com forums, they have all these pics of different ones, but all the experts say its the same. To me, yeah they are the same species, just grown in different habitats. Hey, Strungout, I think we need your opinion here.
PS. the only reason why "weeping moss" weeps is the way it droops down, and how the new leaves are a lighter color, and its also shaped like a tear drop.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

One huge difference between the true weeping moss and Tawain and Christmas mosses is that the latter two readily attach to rocks and wood and weeping moss will not. I have Erect, Tawain, Christmas, Java, Singapore, Weeping, Creeping, and an unknown moss that I got second hand from Amano at the AGA Convention back in November. ALL are definitely distinct species.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

grandmasterofpool would you happen to have any pics so I can see the differences? That would be very educational to alot who have identity issues with the moss's.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

http://www.killies.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1087

Killies.com is the best place for any moss information. If you look at their Moss quizzes, they have pictures for each type of moss. The later quizzes even take upclose pictures of individual stems on the frond. Extremely upclose.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

grandmasterofpool said:


> One huge difference between the true weeping moss and Tawain and Christmas mosses is that the latter two readily attach to rocks and wood and weeping moss will not. I have Erect, Tawain, Christmas, Java, Singapore, Weeping, Creeping, and an unknown moss that I got second hand from Amano at the AGA Convention back in November. ALL are definitely distinct species.


 I think you mean, erect moss won't attach to anything? I've had that problem with that moss. I don't know if weeping moss will attach to anything?


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

snyperp that link is awesome thx for listing it. They have done alot with mosses. I will be reading up for a while on that site. Thx again.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Try this link, it has more information and pictures as well. Happy reading!

http://sea.nus.edu.sg/aquatic-mosses.pdf

Cheers


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

I've gotten my weeping moss from 3 great sources. One from Mr. Loh, which came straight directly from Oriental. And the other 2 from Mr. Loh's crew, who as well personally visit Professor Benito Tan for moss identification. I have spread the mosses around for free and for sale. I rarely get updates though. I've heard from cS, the moss that I passed her now looks exactly like Oriental's picture with the distinct teardrop, I have been able to accomplish the teardrop as well. I grow mosses great, but I am still looking for that perfect Midas touch in mosses. I've seen from Sha (Shalu) it actually weeping, but does not compare to that of Oriental's. Whether it actually not be weeping moss, it is definately different from all others. I think I recall Tony (Gomer) saying that weeping does attach pretty well onto wood for him. It does not for me, its very loose and just grows on top and keeps clumping up. 

All these mosses I have except for grandmaster's(if you could, can you send me both, size of a thumb: I would really appreciate it, or in the future I can just purchase the creeping moss, and maybe I'll have something up for trade, if you are willing)two creeping and unknown from amano, and they all grow differently in the same tank, and are very easy to tell apart. Some of the mosses are believed to have more than one morph, maybe making it hard to distinguish between one another. Killies.com, is a great site for mosses and if you aren't a member, join up, even not, just browse around the old posts and you'll soon get hooked.

Best Regards,
Dennis


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Dennis, the one who was giving away Weeping moss? If you are the same person then I gotta thank you again! My Weeping moss is doing just fine under screw-on pc bulb as I currently don't have any spare tanks to put them in. I also don't want to mix them up with other moss; keeping it pure and simple. 




Paul


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Dennis

Nice to meet you, finally!


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

What Marge??? I met you at killies. 

Paul,
Thats great to hear. Got any update pictures?
_____-___
-Dennis


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

What kind of mosses do you have Dennis? I'd love to swap some with you. I bought some X-Mas and mini-moss from Adriansg. They're barely starting to grow out. I'm not looking for alot, just a frond to start with. PM me back if you're interested. =p


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I am interested in any starter frond as well.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Erirku - That is true that erect moss will not attatch either, but it was not a typo. Weeping moss does not attatch to objects either. When it is growing well it forms a cool looking 'drape' over driftwood and rocks. 

I don't have any extra creeping moss as I just got it not long ago and it is still growing out. The fronds seem similar to singapore moss so far. Actually, a lot of my mosses are growing slowly. I plan to move them from the heated tank they are in to a non-heated tank to increase their health. 

I should have some "Amano" moss available soon and will put it up for sale in the apc classifieds when I do. I'll portion it out a bit so everyone can get a chance to get some.

Sorry, no pics of them all yet. Once I figure out how to grow them better I'll post pics.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Dennis your mail box is full. =p After you sent me the last one i got an email saying mine was too.


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)




----------

